# فيديوهات جنازة الشهداء و تقارير اخبارية عن عنف الامن المركزي مع المتظاهرين الاقباط



## meromero30 (7 يناير 2010)

تسجيل صوتي لجزة من العظة التي القيت اثناء مراسم جنازة شهداء نجع حمادي




شهداء نجح حمادي 		جزء من عظة الجنازة علي الشهداء 

مشاهد مؤلمة و حزينة من طقس وصلاة الجناز علي شهدائنا الابرار ضحايا الاعتداء الارهابي في نجع حمادي​ 





شهداء نجح حمادي 		مشاهد من صلاة الجناز علي شهداء نجع حمادي 

تعرض قناة الجزيرة ملخص لحادث الاعتداء المسلح علي الاقباط لدي خروجهم من صلاة عيد الميلاد و تعرض ايضا المظاهرات التي حدثت و كيفية تعامل الامن معها 			





قناة الجزيرة 		عنف عقب تشييع جنازة شهداء نجع حمادي
 
تقرير قناة البي بي سي الاخبارية عن تعرض كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم في نجع حمادي بمحافظة قنا بصعيد مصر التي تسببت في استشهاد 8 اشخاص
 و المظاهرات الي اعقبتها لدي محاولة تفريق الامن التظاهرات الي حاول فيها المسيحين التعبير عن غضبهم و شعورهم بالاضطهاد مما ادي الي رشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة و رد الامن بالضرب و القنابل المسيلة للدموع و خراطيم المياة
 يتكلم الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجح حمادي عن احد منفذين العملية





قناة البي بي سي 		مظاهرات بعد تشييع جنازة شهداء نجع حمادة 

 			يتكلم نيافة الانبا بستني عن كيفية حصول المذبحة و يطالب الاجهزة الحكومية بعقوبات رادعه لمثل هذة الافعال 			





الانبا بسنتى 		تعليق الانبا بستني علي شهداء مذبحة نجح حمادي 

تقرير لقناة الجزيرة عن مصادمات بين افراد الامن المركزي المصري مع الالاف المتظاهريين من المسيحيين لدي رفضهم استلام جثث الشهداء الذين قام الارهابيين بقتلهم بالراشات اثناء خروجهم بعد صلاة قداس ليلة عيد الميلاد
و يقول التقرير انة عندما قام الشعب القبطي بالتظاهر السلمي للتعبير عن الغضب فحاول الأمن تفريقهم بالقوة عن طريق الضرب و اطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع وباستخدام خراطيم المياه مما ادي الي جرح و اصابة العشرات من الاقباط كما يظهر بالفيديو





قناة الجزيرة 		مظاهرات عارمة علي خلفية مذبحة نجح حمادي 

قناة العربية تنقل عن وكالة رويترز الخبر المؤسف باستشهاد عدد من الاقباط لدي هجوم ارهابي علي مطرانية نجع حمادي في ليلة عيد الميلاد 			





قناة العربية 		تقرير قناة العربية حول مذبحة نجع جمادي


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*ما ذنب اناس تصلى بدور عبادتهم*
*اين المتشدقون بسماحة ما يدعى دين الاسلام*
*منكم لله يا امه الارهاب *​


----------



## mena600 (7 يناير 2010)

*تشييع جثامين شهداء مجزرة نجع حمادى*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUQrN0bAx3A


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*بعد ده كله يطلع النائب مصطفى ابو بكر يقول دى مش فتنة طائفية

ده حدث ممكن يحصل بين مسيحى ومسيحى او مسلم ومسلم

ربنا يرحمنا من اشكالهم

دين ارهابى*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم ويصبر أهاليهم​*


----------



## proph (7 يناير 2010)

الرب معاكم 
"هنيئا لكم اذا عيروكم واضطهدوكم وقالوا عليكم كذبا كل كلمة سوء من اجلي افرحوا وابتهجوا لان اجركم في السماوات عظيم" متى ( 5 : 11 )

الراحة الابدية اعطها لهم يارب ونورك الدائم فليشرق عليهم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا نيح نفوس الشهداء
ويصبر اهاليهم​


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحم ونيح نفوسهم
وصبر اهاليهم يارب
*


----------



## meromero30 (8 يناير 2010)

قنا ـ من أسامة الهواري‏:‏ الاهرام اليومي
​






 توقعت مصادر أمنية صباح اليوم أن يتم القبض على مرتكبي حادث نجع حمادي خلال ساعات بعد أن تم تحديد هويتهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 وقالت المصادر أن المتهمين هم أحمد حسين العص وقرشي محمد علي وحمام محمود الكموني وهو قائد العملية وأن قوات الأمن تلاحقهم. وعلم مندوب الأهرام أسامة الهواري أن الجناة استخدموا سيارة تحمل رقم 21756 ملاكي قنا في الهجمات التي وقعت مساء أمس وفجر اليوم على عدة مناطق في وسط وخارج مدينة نجع حمادي.​ومن جهة أخرى ارتفع عدد ضحايا الحادث إلى 7 قتلى و10 مصابين بينهم مسلمون ومسيحيون بعد أن قام الجناة بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائي في شارع بورسعيد وسط المدينة وبجوار دير الأنبا باضابا بقرية زليتين بعد قيامهم بالهجوم الأول على كنيسة نجع حمادي.
وقد أنهت النيابة المعاينة واستمعت النيابة لأقول المصابين. وأوضح شهود عيان أن إطلاق الرصاص تم بشكل عشوائي. ومن جهة أخرى تجمهر المئات أمام مستشفى نجع حمادي وفشلت جهود الأمن في تفريقهم.


----------



## meromero30 (9 يناير 2010)

دة لينك فية فيديوهات جديدة نزلت عن مذبحة نجع حمادي
http://www.god-way.com/arabic/tag.php?t=الأحداث الارهابية في نجع حمادي


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحم ولادك
وصبر اهلهم​*


----------

